# Risks involved with collecting deadly snakes.



## GBWhite (Jun 1, 2016)

Want to be a herpetologist?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3ew0ThUI-c

George.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 1, 2016)

Great video George!

J


----------

